# Too many Birthdays



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok call me a grump if you want but isn't there a better place to wish people happy birthday than here. I look for interesting posts and most of what I see are BD wishes to people I don't know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you going in through the old front page?

Just checked and yes you are, do keep up.

Change your bookmark to here

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/portal.php?page=active_topics


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I like the birthdays list,

As at our ages (average age) its nice to see people enjoying another year,:wink2: as you get older every one is a bonus and should be celebrated and we are a community after all?:grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jhelm said:


> Ok call me a grump if you want but isn't there a better place to wish people happy birthday than here. I look for interesting posts and most of what I see are BD wishes to people I don't know.


Stop going to the OLD site then, there are NO birthday wishes here 

tony


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I don't see the point of birthdays on here either.
Perhaps if enough of us say so then the new owners may not set it up here.

Maybe someone could set up a yes/no poll.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

GEMMY said:


> Stop going to the OLD site then, there are NO birthday wishes here
> 
> tony


OH NO :surprise: are we all dead then, and nobody has told us:crying:

who was responsible I bet it was that pratt clarkson :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

autostratus said:


> I don't see the point of birthdays on here either.
> Perhaps if enough of us say so then the new owners may not set it up here.
> 
> Maybe someone could set up a yes/no poll.


Off you go then, put me down for get rid of them, I'm an adult, (mostly) I know when my birthday is, I get cards and people give me stuff I neither want or need, I don't need a website to tell me, especially on a page a I seldom visit.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As I no longer enjoy counting the sum total of my years, could you please publish on my birthday the average age of all members on that day, it will make me feel so much younger.:wink2:

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are a miserable lot >

What's wrong with birthday greetings?

You don't have to wish anyone happy birthday if you don't want to
You don't even need to look at the thread

Live and let live :wink2::wink2:

Aldra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

No thanks from me for birthday wishes.

It's bad enough being old, rusty and knackered. The last thing I want is to be reminded. :crying:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ahh John

Now this is the advantage of MHF

I never see you as old, decrepit or rusty:love7::love7::love7:

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Naughty girl Sandra.............

We all know your affections lie with Barry........Jim...........Tugboat......... (maybe) ....

Albert sounds a rather special man. :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True John 
Those three

It's the maybe's that are not listed>

:love3:

Of course Alberts special

50 yrs with me you are either special or stupid0

He is definately special

Sandra00


----------

